# Question for those you use powdered buttermilk for tear stains!



## sandooch

I've only been using the powdered buttermilk, along with Fromm Puppy food and filtered water for about a week now, but have yet to see an improvement. I was wondering how long it will take before I do see some improvement. I can be patient as long as I have a general timeline to look forward to. lol

I give Gigi 1/4 teaspoon twice a day with a teaspoon of active culture yogurt each time. She loves it!


----------



## fracturedcircle

as far as I know, there's no natural cure for tears. what works for some dogs doesn't work for others.


----------



## fjm

I think the only thing that gives instant results is bleaching - otherwise you are preventing new stains forming on growing hair, while waiting for the stained hair to grow/fall out. So it does take time to see results. 

I can control Sophy's tearstains with a borax wash - it works as long as I remember to use it at least once a day. They improved enormously when she finished teething, too.


----------



## cbrand

Staining occurs when red yeast grows in wet areas on the face. The areas get wet because excess tears are running out of the eye instead of down into the tear ducts. To remove staining, you have to address the tearing.

Tearing happens for a number of reasons. The tear ducts may be too small, malformed, misplaced, or clogged. There could be an eyelash issue called distichiasis that might be irritating the eye. The structure of the eye seems to play a role since excess tearing is often seen in Toy and Miniature Poodles who have very round eyes. In Standards, excess tearing is most often related to allergies and oddly teething in young dogs.

Addressing structural eye issues. A trip to the ophthalmologic will help you determine if you have a tear duct problem. If you are lucky, you will have a blockage that can be cleared via surgery. This can be expensive.

Addressing allergies. Do you have reason to suspect that you dog has allergies? Do you see other signs of it like chew feet or excess scratching. If so, perhaps addressing food issues might help. If his allergies are environmental (grass, dust, pollen etc.) , well that is harder to fix.

Genetics. Tear staining in Toys and Minis is almost always genetic. If the dam or sire have running stained eyes, then the offspring are likely to have it too. That is why I always tell buyers run not walk away from breeding dogs who have runny eyes. How did Gigi's dam and sire look?

Finally you can address the growth of red yeast by feeding a low level antibiotic called Tylan. You can buy it from livestock supply companies. It will inhibit the growth of red yeast, but it does mean feeding antibiotics to your dog long term.


----------



## Elizabeth111

cbrand said:


> Staining occurs when red yeast grows in wet areas on the face. The areas get wet because excess tears are running out of the eye instead of down into the tear ducts. To remove staining, you have to address the tearing.
> 
> Tearing happens for a number of reasons. The tear ducts may be too small, malformed, misplaced, or clogged. There could be an eyelash issue called distichiasis that might be irritating the eye. The structure of the eye seems to play a role since excess tearing is often seen in Toy and Miniature Poodles who have very round eyes. In Standards, excess tearing is most often related to allergies and oddly teething in young dogs.
> 
> Addressing structural eye issues. A trip to the ophthalmologic will help you determine if you have a tear duct problem. If you are lucky, you will have a blockage that can be cleared via surgery. This can be expensive.
> 
> Addressing allergies. Do you have reason to suspect that you dog has allergies? Do you see other signs of it like chew feet or excess scratching. If so, perhaps addressing food issues might help. If his allergies are environmental (grass, dust, pollen etc.) , well that is harder to fix.
> 
> Genetics. Tear staining in Toys and Minis is almost always genetic. If the dam or sire have running stained eyes, then the offspring are likely to have it too. That is why I always tell buyers run not walk away from breeding dogs who have runny eyes. How did Gigi's dam and sire look?
> 
> Finally you can address the growth of red yeast by feeding a low level antibiotic called Tylan. You can buy it from livestock supply companies. It will inhibit the growth of red yeast, but it does mean feeding antibiotics to your dog long term.


----------



## Elizabeth111

Staining is usually caused by dye molecules called Porphyrins which are iron containing molecules. They're produced when the body breaks down red blood cells and all dogs produce this. Most noticed on light colored dogs.


----------



## Dechi

This post is 11 years old.


----------



## Elizabeth111

Dechi said:


> This post is 11 years old.


what does it matter how old the post is? The subject is talked about on a daily basis and how I found it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Elizabeth111 said:


> what does it matter how old the post is? The subject is talked about on a daily basis and how I found it.


Welcome to Poodle Forum. Are you a past, present, or future poodle owner? Or just a fan of the breed? Head on over to the Member Introductions to say hello!


----------



## Dechi

Elizabeth111 said:


> what does it matter how old the post is? The subject is talked about on a daily basis and how I found it.


I was just trying to be nice. Lots of new members don’t look at the time stamp and try to help members who wrote comments many years ago, and who often aren’t on the forum anymore and certainly won’t answer back.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Elizabeth111

Dechi said:


> I was just trying to be nice. Lots of new members don’t look at the time stamp and try to help members who wrote comments many years ago, and who often aren’t on the forum anymore and certainly won’t answer back.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Thanks, You’re right, I didn’t bother looking at the time stamp, didn’t actually think it was relevant....just trying to learn and provide a small piece of the puzzle lol


----------

